# 2008 Coding Edge



## vjst222 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok So I got my new Coding Edge magazine in the mail for January 2008. I always do the questions at the end, because they are easy CEUs. I am stuck on question number 2) _Name three CPT examples of vital organ system failure_. 
 Can anyone tell me what article to look under in the JAn 2008 issue to find the answer? Why am I overlooking this answer? When I read through the magazine I don't even remember it talking about this question.

 Any help would be wonderful.


----------



## werththewait (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you ever find your answer?


----------



## vjst222 (Dec 27, 2007)

nope I got frustrated and had to retire from looking at the 2008 Coding Edge. I needed to clear my mind  HAHA! I still can't find the answer


----------



## werththewait (Dec 28, 2007)

I looked as well, and no luck on my end either. I had someone here at work look as well, and she couldn't find it either!  Did you notice the blank space on top of page 22? Maybe it was suppose to be there.......


----------



## SueN (Dec 28, 2007)

I too am having problems with this one. I thought maybe it was just me, maybe someone will help us.
Carolyn


----------



## Beeman (Dec 28, 2007)

*Question 2 January Coding Edge*

Seems like there are lots of us looking for this answer.   Two of us have read the issue from front to back two different times and can not find the answer to question #2.    Anyone????????


----------



## ruthan (Dec 28, 2007)

I have read this magazine from front to back as well and have no idea where to come up with the answer either.


----------



## sisola (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the answer is in the critical care services description in the CPT book.  The first paragraph lists different organ system failures like: circulatory failure, shock and central nervous system failure.  Hope this helps.

Sabrina Isola CCS-P, CPC


----------



## vjst222 (Dec 29, 2007)

Good thinking girl, I am going to grab my CPT book and take a peek  I figured it was in the CPT book but I have been too lazy to look


----------



## ESEFCIK (Dec 29, 2007)

*Coding Edge Magazine (january-2008)question # 2*

Name Three Cpt Examples Of Vital Organ System Failure.
Hope this helps.
1.) Central Nervous System Failure
2.) Circulatory Failure
3.) Shock
4.) Renal Failure
5.) Hepatic Failure
6.) Metabolic Failure
7.) Respiratory Failure


----------



## vjst222 (Dec 30, 2007)

Seems the answers were easier than what I thought


----------



## 01069352 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Coding Edge Magazine (january-2008)question # 2*

I also posted a "help" message not realizing that others were experiencing the same frustration.  

I thought of looking in the CPT book for the answer to this question, but didn't because the statement at the bottom of the Coding Edge Test Your Knowledge states that the answers to "all" the questions are to be found in the magazine itself.  Looking in CPT for an answer seems to me negates their statement.


----------



## vetgirl (Feb 8, 2008)

The answers are on page 40 with the article titled "Pediatric Critical Care", it points out that critical care has the same definition no matter what the age of the patient is.


----------



## deagley (Jun 22, 2008)

*jan 2008*

# 2 says name three CPT examples of vital organ system failure. Since CPT is the procedure, I am guessing on page 16, 33206, Insertion of heart pacemaker, 33207, 33208, (heart failure) Let me know if my thinking is off.


----------



## dmaec (Jun 22, 2008)

The answer isn't in the January issue - if you look at February's issue, question two is the same -the answer is in the February issue.  it's on page 40 in the Feb issue, and it lists 7 examples of it


----------



## DFigg (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you dmaec! I will pull the correct answer from Feb. I finally got so frustrated I grabbed codes for liver and heart transplants and hemodialysis for ESRD as those organs clearly aren't working...I found your answer by googling the web for 'cpt examples of vital organ system failure'.  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## stine1147 (Jul 9, 2008)

central nervous system failure,circulatory, shock, hepatic, renal, metabolic and respiratory failure.


----------



## giuliana (Sep 4, 2008)

*jc coder*



sisola said:


> I think the answer is in the critical care services description in the CPT book.  The first paragraph lists different organ system failures like: circulatory failure, shock and central nervous system failure.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Sabrina Isola CCS-P, CPC



I am hving the same problem, I don't think that is the answer becuase the questiion asks for CPT examples.


----------



## jboyce (Dec 24, 2008)

This question was very confusing because when we are asked for CPT examples we naturally think of acutal CPT codes!  However, the correct answer seems to be renal failure, shock, hepatic failure, etc.


----------

